# Salesman sample ?



## Mailman1960 (Mar 17, 2021)

Design  pat April 19 92 pschoenhofen brewing  co. Chicago  edelweiss  to bad its broken


----------



## treeguyfred (Mar 18, 2021)

tiny bottle huh? wow....i didn't know of sample brewing bottles... maybe  @UncleBruce knows of it..
Cool,
thanks for posting...
~Fred


----------



## CanadianBottles (Mar 18, 2021)

That's a really cool find, shame that it's broken!  I wonder if it might have been a promotional item, like those tiny Coke bottles.


----------



## UncleBruce (Mar 21, 2021)

treeguyfred said:


> tiny bottle huh? wow....i didn't know of sample brewing bottles... maybe  @UncleBruce knows of it..
> Cool,
> thanks for posting...
> ~Fred


Yep it's a sample.  These were given away at the early world fairs as promotion items. They actually had beer in them when they were handed out.


----------



## Mailman1960 (Mar 21, 2021)

UncleBruce said:


> Yep it's a sample.  These were given away the the early world fairs and as promotion items. They actually had beer in them when they were handed out.
> View attachment 221894


----------



## Mailman1960 (Mar 21, 2021)

You are safely the Beer Guy thank you. I found this. 4 feet down and they burn dump I can't find anything out about that store does that hurt the value


----------

